# Lighters- soft flame vs torch



## daniels1117 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I've been in the market for another lighter or two. I currently have a lotus 21 dual jet torch, I like it. The lighter itself is sleek and the flame output is strong, great for toasting cigars. 


Im curious if most if you guys prefer torches or soft flame lighters... What is you preference and why? 

I'm thinking about picking up a xikar EX lighter, I like the design and am looking to own both a soft flame and a torch. Can anyone offer any other quality soft flame lighters. I'm also considering getting another torch lighter and It will probably be the xikar executive II.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

I use a torch to toast my cigars and a soft flame for my pipes and mini cigars/cigarillos.

:bathbaby:


----------



## DragonBreath (Apr 21, 2013)

Torch is great for me. I love toasting cigars with my single flame. Plus the butane is odor free so it doesn't mess with the flavor of the cigar.


----------



## daniels1117 (Apr 23, 2013)

There are several soft flame lighters that also run on butane.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Both!!!
Soft flame indoors
Torch outside


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

The Evertorch is a good compromise! Ever Torch Dual Flame Luxury Lighter M0129A Brand New | eBay


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a Xikar EX and several Ronson Jetlites. If there is no wind the soft flame works well. Even in a small breeze, go with the torch.


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm new to the game, but have to say, I've been using a torch for a while now and I think I prefer a flame.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Torch. I like to be able to direct the flame.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I like a torch outdoors at night for the sake of expediency and convenience. In the daytime, however, I can't see the torch flame, so it's sometimes difficult to judge where it is and I've scorched a stick or two.

Lately I've taken to using cedar splinters, mostly because I have a lot of them and didn't want to just throw them away. I'll usually light up inside by the door before heading out to the balcony to conduct the business at hand.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I prefer a soft flame and I love my Xikar ex lighter. It sucks in a breeze though. I just ordered a black label el dictator. It has this flame that looks like a paint brush and although a torch it's supposed to have the benefits of a soft and torch flame. I should get it today and I will post a review tonight.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Torch. I like controlling the flame. I use a Ronson Jetlite. $3.57 at Wally World and it's never let me down.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I got one of these: Amazon.com: American Vintage Thunderbird Lighter, Gunmetal: Home & Kitchen and I love it! On a windy day I have to use the torch. I like the soft flame better, more relaxed.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

UBAH said:


> I use a torch to toast my cigars and a soft flame for my pipes and mini cigars/cigarillos.
> 
> :bathbaby:


What he said...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

IM Corona Double Corona is the best soft flame I own, and I own several ST Dupont and Dunhill lighters. The best torch I own is the Dupont Xtend.

Of course, if you want some pocket jewelry, a gold Dupont screams craftsmanship and luxury. But the IM Corona is perfect for lighting a cigar as longer as the wind is only moderate.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Both!!!
> Soft flame indoors
> Torch outside


^ This.

The only place where I'm able to use my soft flame is when I go to Las Vegas or my local B&M since those are the only two places where I smoke indoors.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Both!!!
> Soft flame indoors
> Torch outside


This. ^^ The Xikar EX is a good lighter but can handle only a very mild breeze. A single or dual-flame torch serves when its windy.

If you are patient you can find deals on lighters for relatively small $$$.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I go back ond forth on this question. I prefer the ease and preciseness of the torch flame but also enjoy the less agressiveness of the soft flame. I really like and use both types.

As far as the xikar exII, I have been very impressed with this lighter and it is a good value at the $30ish price point it goes for on cbid. As far as its wind proofness, it is pretty cool the way the flame returns to lit after a stiff wind, but soft flame lighters are not effective to use for cigar lighting when more than mild winds are present.

The very best soft flame I've used is the Alec Bradley Burner. This thing is something to behold but it is a table lighter so woould only work in certain situations.

*HERE'S* a recent thread where I comment on both lighters (and a couple of others).

Good luck


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

CeeGar said:


> The Evertorch is a good compromise! Ever Torch Dual Flame Luxury Lighter M0129A Brand New | eBay


Do you have experience with this? I would jump all over this if I know someone who has one and can vouch that they last!

I prefer flame because its lights the cigar more gently and there's a better chance of not scorching the tobacco. I use the torch more often though because of its dependability outdoors.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'll also throw in a vote for the Xikar EX. :nod:

I believe it's the best lighter they make... It's almost a cross between a soft flame & a torch. You can hold the lighter on it's side & the flame practically stays horizontal.

I also believe I can taste a difference in some cigars by lighting with a soft flame. You can over torch your cigar & give it a harsh note from the get go. _Example: When lighting & relighting one of the golf course._
I tell some guys this by saying "What happens when you burn your toast? It tastes like chit! Same thing goes for when you burn your cigar."

So throw me in with the above bunch who lights with a soft while inside, & a torch when it calls for it. :thumb:


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I only smoke outdoors, unless I'm at the lounge, B&M, vacation, etc. I use a double or triple flame torch at home, and take the same when I got out Wind hasn't been an issue with any of the lighters so far.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Do you have experience with this? I would jump all over this if I know someone who has one and can vouch that they last!
> 
> I prefer flame because its lights the cigar more gently and there's a better chance of not scorching the tobacco. I use the torch more often though because of its dependability outdoors.


I had one for a few months. It's a very classy looking lighter that functions well. The soft flame isn't as big as the xikar EXII but it will get the job done. I loved the side striker on it. The torch option is also cool and works but I wouldn't choose the torch flame over my dedicated torch lighters. The flexibility was the best feature as I could light up with the soft flame and the. Do any touchups with the torch.

I gave mine to a buddy who I knew would love it but as a lighter nut, I will get one (or two) again. Here it was near the top of this pic


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Being a Philistine, I prefer the ease of a dual flame torch. Also, being a gadget junkie, I've got a bunch of lighters. My favorite, by far, is a Black Ops Alpha. Easy on the fuel with no "cheap lighter" bad habits, and I think I paid less than $10 on C-Bid.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

i try to use a soft flame whenever possible. it feels like the wrapper is being burned slightly when i use a torch. also, so somewhere that said a torch is like 200-300 degrees hotter than a soft flame.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought that torch lighters had initially come out for use in outdoor, windy weather. Yeah, using a flame lighter outdoors in the wind is a "itch" with a "b". However, I use the torch lighter indoors to start off the light because I'm impatient. Once it's reasonably lit then I use the soft flame lighter to even it out.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Ky70 said:


> I had one for a few months. It's a very classy looking lighter that functions well. The soft flame isn't as big as the xikar EXII but it will get the job done. I loved the side striker on it. The torch option is also cool and works but I wouldn't choose the torch flame over my dedicated torch lighters. The flexibility was the best feature as I could light up with the soft flame and the. Do any touchups with the torch.
> 
> I gave mine to a buddy who I knew would love it but as a lighter nut, I will get one (or two) again. Here it was near the top of this pic


Are you talking about the Ever Torch or the Corona? I don't see the Ever Torch in the pic, but I may just be blind :ask:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Are you talking about the Ever Torch or the Corona? I don't see the Ever Torch in the pic, but I may just be blind :ask:


Ever torch. It's the black and silver lighter directly above the xikar scissors and slightly above and to the right of the watch straps

here's a better pic. its on the bottom left


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Ky70 said:


> Ever torch. It's the black and silver lighter directly above the xikar scissors and slightly above and to the right of the watch straps
> 
> here's a better pic. its on the bottom left


Ah. Thats what I though you were talking about but I thought that was a Corona! The Ever Torch in the link CeeGar provided is a different shape than yours!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Ah. Thats what I though you were talking about but I thought that was a Corona! The Ever Torch in the link CeeGar provided is a different shape than yours!


Oh, I see. I saw ever torch and thought it was like mine. Forgot that made other models in different styles.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Another vote for Xikar EX. I just like taking time lighting my cigars. I guess I just like the look of the natural flame over the torch. I switch to jet lighters if it's windy or if the cigar needs a touch-up.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Ky70 said:


> Ever torch. It's the black and silver lighter directly above the xikar scissors and slightly above and to the right of the watch straps
> 
> here's a better pic. its on the bottom left


I was interested in the evertorch as well. How is it in torch mode with wind?


----------



## scar (May 21, 2012)

Both, I used to only use torch flames because I thought they were cooler and over a year I noticed I tend to scorch my ends a little too much leaving the first bit of the cigar rather nasty so I bit the bullet and bought a Xikar EX. It is a great lighter which I probably allow anytime conditions allow. I'd rather have a nice light burn over scorched burnt leaf. Any advice for a guy with my scorching problems with a torch? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

TJB said:


> I was interested in the evertorch as well. How is it in torch mode with wind?


not much wind action use but it should hold up fine in decent wind...strong winds it probably would not (but not many do)


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Xikar is great. Just got one from my best friend as a present and love it.....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> IM Corona Double Corona is the best soft flame I own, and I own several ST Dupont and Dunhill lighters. The best torch I own is the Dupont Xtend.
> 
> Of course, if you want some pocket jewelry, a gold Dupont screams craftsmanship and luxury. But the IM Corona is perfect for lighting a cigar as longer as the wind is only moderate.


As always, Pegler has it right. IM Corona lighters scream quality and are known for being the most reliable in any configuration. I really like the look of the Classico, which is an Old Boy, but with a vertical flame for cigars.

I slightly prefer a soft flame for all but the largest rg sticks. If it's too windy for a soft flame, it's too windy to smoke. Often times, I will use both. Torch to toast and soft to light.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

scar said:


> Any advice for a guy with my scorching problems with a torch? It would be greatly appreciated.


Back that baby off a little! That blue flame is longer than it appears!

I tell some of the newer guys, light it with the _heat_ of the torch, not the flame. :flame:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have to admit that this thread has made me feel greatly inadequate. I use the same Zippo with pipe chimney for all my pipes and cigars. Occasionally I'll even use a disposable Bic on a cigar and matches for my pipes. I got a free torch light because of minimum purchase with CI last week, but I have yet to by the butane for it. I suppose I'm just ghetto like that :biggrin:


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

If I had to chose just one, a wind proof soft flame. Like my zippo. However, I like to use both. I use a ronson jetlite to char the end, and then suck in the zippo's soft flame to really get it burning. The torch flame it good for touching up an uneven burn, but if you let it sit for too long, and it goes out, I like to suck in the zippo's soft flame to flare it up again.


----------



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been using a soft flame butane lighter, and just picked up my first torch lighter a couple days ago. I prefer to use the soft flame when I can, and use the torch if I need to correct the burn or something. If its a little windy however, it's torch all the way! :biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The trouble with standard Zippos and Bic lighters is the lighter fluid, which will impose an unpleasant taste to the cigar


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> The trouble with standard Zippos and Bic lighters is the lighter fluid, which will impose an unpleasant taste to the cigar


I agree with the nuance of lighter fluid coming from a Bic, but in my experience if I light my Zippo and let it burn for about 5 seconds before lighting the stick I don't notice any fluid taste. I also know that if my Zippo isn't filled properly (overfilled) then the lighter fluid flavor is prevalent even in a pipe. Is a torch lighter tasteless simply because of the heat at which the flame burns?


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the xikar ex they make a torch version of it called a cross over flower style jet flame that I like. but s.t. Dupont xtend is where the money is at literally and figuratively. not for the flash and poshness. It is because of quality they are wind resistant. I can blow one end while lighting see where the cherry is and it's already to go. also nice safety features like the idiot proof sliding bar so if you are holding it up side down no light. but matches are my favorite or cedar spills


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Aren't duponts pricey though?


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes they are but the xikar cross over isn't as bad 45 dollars still a bit much but still up there


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah --- but those Duponts sure are nice -- and they last. Sometimes you get what you pay for! Just wondering...


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Wondering about what lol ?


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Duponts -- of course!



Jasonx250z said:


> Wondering about what lol ?


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Ah okay was sure wat u r referring to lol one I've gotta say is no matter the price it's the skill


----------

